# Will I get a new Select welcome kit in February?



## Mr. Paul (Jan 6, 2014)

I attained Select status for the first time in November 2013. I am hearing about "new welcome kits" that include electronic coupons and are sent out to members in February. Will I also be sent this welcome kit? My Select status lasts until Feb/March of 2015.

Also, very disappointed that the welcome kit only inlcudes 2 update coupons rather than 3 as the previous one did. I'd rather have additional upgrade coupons than the 10% off coupons and Club Acela vouchers.


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with you, Mr. Paul, on the coupons.

That being said, I'm not 100% sure that you will get the packet that members got in February of last year. Normally you do get it when you qualify mid-year, but not always when you qualify at the end.

the best way to find out for sure is to call and ask.

You will get the 2014 kit in February, but you should call and ask about your 2013 kit.


----------



## Mr. Paul (Jan 6, 2014)

I got the 2013 kit, but I was wondering if I would also get the 2014 kit. It sounds like I will, if I am not mistaken, based on your response. My main question was whether receiving the 2013 kit would preclude me from also receiving the 2014 kit.


----------



## amamba (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh, all current members should receive the 2014 kit. You are good to go!


----------



## Mr. Paul (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you amamba!


----------



## Mr. Paul (Dec 2, 2014)

Another question- do you receive a NEW welcome kit when you renew your status level? Or is the mid-year welcome kit only given out when status is first attained, and then every February upon renewal?


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mr. Paul said:


> Another question- do you receive a NEW welcome kit when you renew your status level? Or is the mid-year welcome kit only given out when status is first attained, and then every February upon renewal?


No. If you are Select, Select Plus or Select Executive and during the year reach the threshold to retain that status for the next year, a new welcome kit is not sent out. The mid-year welcome kit is only sent when you reach a new status level during the year.


----------



## Orie (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm not anything right now, but I'm about to hit select next week. Will I get any sort of welcome kit from hitting select for the first time in December?


----------



## BCL (Dec 2, 2014)

Orie said:


> I'm not anything right now, but I'm about to hit select next week. Will I get any sort of welcome kit from hitting select for the first time in December?


Unlikely since it's so close to the end of the year where they already handle renewals and new Select members.

Last year I made Select with 200 points on Dec 31. I also racked up 400 points on Dec 29 with RIC-EMY-SFC-EMY-RIC, with a total scheduled time of 2 hours, 4 minutes, and cost me $12 with the Capitol Corridor 50% off weekend special. That was the most ideal points run I've ever done.

I got my kit in Feb with everyone else getting a 2014 kit. My understanding is that Dec is too late to get the current year kit sent out.


----------

